# Myrtle Beach Surf Fishing in January



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I live within walking distance to the beach near the state park. Can you net mullet in the winter along the shore and can you catch sand fleas in the winter?...Are there any good holes along the surf to fish in the summer in the myrtle beach shores?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

:redface::redface:::redface::redface: ugh didn't mean to use the word fishing "holes" (spot burning)..It seems that that even at low tides the beaches here in south myrtle beach have no holes but at low tide they all just slope the same gradually so there wouldn't be any hot spots..still would like to know about what month the finger mullet will show up at beach to net?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

about the end of Feb. Wait until the water temp. reaches about 60-64 for the fish to show their faces. mullet can be netted year round in the inlet, just have to find the right spot on a sunny warm day. Even then, they are few and far between.


----------

